# Diamondback's vs. Monarch's



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

I currently use a pair of Nikon Monarch 10x42's they are about 6-7 years old. I've been saving (slowly) for a new pair of Vortex Viper 12x50's. I won't have enough money saved up to be able to buy them before my ML deer hunt this year. I noticed today that Cabela's has the Diamondback 12x50's for $260 plus 50 dollars back in Cabela's bucks. 

I know a lot of you will say keep saving for Vipers, but at (basically) 210 bucks I could buy these Diamondbacks use them for a few years until I upgrade then give my boy the Diamondbacks. I've also got another son 2 years younger than the other boy so I could hand down the Nikon's to them as I upgrade.

Okay, anyway here is my real question. Are the Diamondback's better than the Monarch's that I already have they are about the same price point (at least that's what I paid for the Monarch's when I bought them.)

Plus I can get another $25 back if I get their credit card.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

From my experience I would take the Monarchs over a pair of diamondbacks. Your monarchs are probably higher in quality than the diamondbacks especially if they are 6-7 years old. The Vipers are definitely a step above the monarch and the diamonbacks, but most of what you are paying for on the diamondbacks is the warranty. Clarity wise the Monarchs would win.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I own several Monarch's. The only bad thing about Monarchs is the eye cups are weak and strip easy. On the flip side, Nikon repaired all of ours for free back around Thanksgiving.

-DallanC


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks guys. Those are both great answers. I will keep saving for the Vipers and "suffer" with my Monarch's for one more year.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is better to suffer for a while longer than to purchase something that is of lesser value and then start saving for what you really wanted again.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Definitely agree with waiting; this is something you will use literally for decades. Is it possible to pick up a side job or something or an advance on a bday credit to expedite getting them? I have learned the hard way that the good stuff is worth waiting for.


----------



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

I would look into zen ray ed3's great glass(imo better then the vipers even) and pretty close to your budget if you go for some demo's. They are a little bigger, but have a much larger field of view, and a great warranty to boot.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I actually used my early birthday present for my new ML. Christmas is coming up though.... :mrgreen:


----------



## UTJuice (Oct 2, 2014)

I have Diamondbacks and love them. The vipers are a step up for sure though. I don't know where u live but smith & Edwards has great prices on optics. I got my 10 42 Diamondbacks there last year for $179. Give them a call and see what they can do on some vipers u might be a couple hundred off and can sell your monarchs to pay the difference.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

if you live in cache valley, al's has incredible prices on vortex as well. i think their diamondbacks are around that price, and they price match. i just picked up some 12x50's for $220, which is far and away cheaper than anywhere I've found including clearance and outlet websites.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I just made the drive from west point to al's because sportsmans was sold out of the diamondback 12×50 and I got em for 210 they said the price was just dropped again. Worth the drive for sure


----------

